# Pogacar Hating Comments



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I read articles on the recent stages I’m seeing a ton of haters posting things like Lance Pogacar. Posting power numbers that look like Armstrong. Outright doping hate and accusations are really prevalent.

Maybe this should be in the Doping Forum, but I was concerned none of the race fans would see it...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

PBL450 said:


> When I read articles on the recent stages I’m seeing a ton of haters posting things like Lance Pogacar. Posting power numbers that look like Armstrong. Outright doping hate and accusations are really prevalent.
> 
> Maybe this should be in the Doping Forum, but I was concerned none of the race fans would see it...


It’s a sad consequence of doping scandals. Now every outstanding performance is met with as much skepticism as praise.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> It’s a sad consequence of doping scandals. Now every outstanding performance is met with as much skepticism as praise.


Agreed.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Agreed.


I’m guilty of the cynicism myself. I watched Pogacar and caught myself wondering if he would pop positive at some point. His ride reminded me of Floyd Landis before he tested positive for testosterone.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

He's been super talented ever since he was a kid.

~For the third example of Pogacar’s precocious ability to rip up the plan and thrive, we have to go a lot further back, 10 years in fact, to a kids’ race in Slovenia. That was not only because of how he won, but because of who was watching: former rider Andrej Hauptman, a bronze medallist for Slovenia in the 2001 World Championships road race and now the country’s national elite coach. At the time, Hauptman had a government post working with young riders.

"I turned up a bit late for the race, and the first thing I saw was a big group of teenage riders leading and a small guy, much younger, lagging 100 metres behind trying to catch up," Hauptman tells _Procycling_.

"I said to the organisers, we’ve got to do something to pace this little guy up to the front again, and they said, 'No, it’s not what you think. He’s in front. He’s lapped the whole field'. And that little guy was Tadej."~










'What have you got to lose?' The remarkable rise of Tadej Pogacar


Procycling meets the Slovenian sensation who's 'calm over coffee but a warrior in a race'




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

il sogno said:


> He's been super talented ever since he was a kid.
> 
> ~For the third example of Pogacar’s precocious ability to rip up the plan and thrive, we have to go a lot further back, 10 years in fact, to a kids’ race in Slovenia. That was not only because of how he won, but because of who was watching: former rider Andrej Hauptman, a bronze medallist for Slovenia in the 2001 World Championships road race and now the country’s national elite coach. At the time, Hauptman had a government post working with young riders.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome!!!

Good piece on it... 









Tadej Pogačar points at anti-doping tests as proof of his Tour de France performance


During Monday's rest-day teleconference Tadej Pogačar was asked whether fans could believe in his performance at the Tour de France.




www.velonews.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Never read the comments on articles*. That's where the zealots and weirdos hand out. Its the place logic goes to die.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Coolhand said:


> *Never read the comments on articles*. That's where the zealots and weirdos hand out. Its the place logic goes to die.


Haha LOL! I’m swearing off... Done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have to admit that it was my first thought when he took the jersey on that stage ... Hope he's not the next Lance. Its hard to have followed professional cycling for some years and not be cynical. 

Cool to see Cavendish making a come back.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah. I was a Lance supporter on here for way too long and made the same arguments… everyone’s just jealous… he’s never tested positive… etc. I really hope Pogacar is just that good compared to the field. As young as he is he could dominate it for quite a while.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Yeah. I was a Lance supporter on here for way too long and made the same arguments… everyone’s just jealous… he’s never tested positive… etc. I really hope Pogacar is just that good compared to the field. As young as he is he could dominate it for quite a while.


The Lance vs. Jan Tours were some of the best. I always thought they were all doping, but it was still fun to watch. At 22 Pogacar could have a long career in front of him. Then again, remember the Andy Schleck? Out at 29. Most of these guys are one crash away from the end of their careers.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Stop comparing Pogacar to Lance and Landis. Lance never did anything in the Tour until in his late 20s, and before that, Lance never showed hint of being a great stage racer.

On the other hand, Pogacar, ever since joining UAE, had shown fast progressions into a good (and now great) stage racer. Pogacar metoric rise is happening a very young age, unlike Lance and Landis. I'd compare Pogacar's rise, when age is taken into consideration, more to Lemond than Lance. (And had Lemond didn't have that hunting accident, and had Lemond been on a more supportive team, Lemond would have won 2-3 more TdF titles.) Pogacar's ability to 1) climb, 2) TT, and 3) even sprint, goes to show that we're witnessing raw talent and not just doped up mediocrity masquered as talents. I have no doubt that if Pogacar was American, people would compare him to Lemond, not Lance.

And Andy Schleck? He was always a bit weak mentally, physically, and never had TT ability.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> Stop comparing Pogacar to Lance and Landis. Lance never did anything in the Tour until in his late 20s, and before that, Lance never showed hint of being a great stage racer.
> 
> On the other hand, Pogacar, ever since joining UAE, had shown fast progressions into a good (and now great) stage racer. Pogacar metoric rise is happening a very young age, unlike Lance and Landis. I'd compare Pogacar's rise, when age is taken into consideration, more to Lemond than Lance. (And had Lemond didn't have that hunting accident, and had Lemond been on a more supportive team, Lemond would have won 2-3 more TdF titles.) Pogacar's ability to 1) climb, 2) TT, and 3) even sprint, goes to show that we're witnessing raw talent and not just doped up mediocrity masquered as talents. I have no doubt that if Pogacar was American, people would compare him to Lemond, not Lance.
> 
> And Andy Schleck? He was always a bit weak mentally, physically, and never had TT ability.


I agree. And add Froome to the list.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> *Never read the comments on articles*. That's where the zealots and weirdos hand out. Its the place logic goes to die.












Just edit to add that Pantani was a prodigy rider as a youth as well, and it didn't keep him from well everything. I hope that Pogacar is clean.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

He’s human after all! Jonas Vingegaard proved it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, when it comes to pro cycling:










(Not sure why they used a duck in this meme, so I question that too lol).


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, the legacy of doping is that spectacular riders are sometimes guilty until proven innocent. It’s not fair, but that’s the consequence when trust is eroded.


----------

